# حصريا ولاول مرة اكبر مجموعة شرايط وترانيم - اكتر من سيرفر



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)




----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

شريط عاشت هادية أداء نخبة من المرنمين 
(عن تماف ايرينى) 

الترانيم

أحكى يا أم أيرينى و قولى
أم ايرينى مين ينساكى
حكايتى ويا أبو سيفين
طوباكى يا تماف ايرينى
عاشت هديه
هى الام ايرينى رئيسة الدير
يا شمعه فى دير أبو سيفين
يوم النياحه

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد 
على الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر
Size: 43.34 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).



Megaupload

zSHARE

Badongo

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*قصائد البابا *
*كورال داود المرنم بالبلينا*

*



*







*اختار سيرفر*

*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*


*RapidShare*

*DepositFiles*

*Badongo*

*zSHARE*

*Megaupload*









*صلو من اجل ضعفى*
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس*
*اله واحد*
*امين*









*+†+ بـــــســــم الثــــــــالــــوث القــــــدوس +†+*
*حصـــــــــرى2009 وصل وبقــــا عندنـــا هنــــــا*
* شريط (شـــفــــيع المتعـــــبين) لـ انطـــــون ابراهيم عيــــاد*
* ويــبــقـــا  لـــنـــا **الســـــبــــــق*










تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 






*البوم شفيع المتعبين*
*كلمات / رمزي بشارة*
*الحان / سامح عبيد - حاتم منير*
*توزيع / حاتم منير*








*للتحميل اختار سيرفر*


*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

DepositFiles

Badongo

Megaupload

RapidShare

zSHARE

*صلو من اجل الخطية دائما*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

شريط أنا مش خايف
مجموعة من المرنمين

ياللى بتسمعلى - فاديا بزى
أيامنا علي الأرض -نهى ناجي
شكرا علي الإحسان - نشأت واصف
كل مرة - ليديا شديد
أحببتني فضلا يا ربي - زياد شحادة
كان لحبيبي كرم - نهى ناجي
اخترتنى وندهت عليا - سمير يوسف
شكرا ليك - سامح روبيل
القلب كفايته واحد - ايرينى أبو جابر

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد على 
الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق


اختر سيرفر
Size: 24.34 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

RapidShare

DepositFiles

Megaupload

Badongo

zSHARE

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 







ناظرا اليك
شادي موسى

الترانيم

ربي حبيبي
ناظرا اليك
لماذا
انا ولعان فيك
اعطيني جوع
بيجي لعندك
انت الهي
علمني اعرفك
مجد وعز

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على افا تكلا بالزقازيق وبس


اختر سيرفر
 Size: 47.39 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

DepositFiles

zSHARE

Badongo

Megaupload

RapidShare

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا بولا الغالى الربيبارك مجهودك​*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

بيتر جمال  
بايديك شكلتني  

الترانيم

مشوار عمري
انت ابني
انت حلو
بأيديك شكيلتني
صوت حبيبي
ضامنت عمري فيك
كيف تدعوني ابنك
لما ظروفي بتقوى عليَ
يا شاميلنا بأحسانك
لو نسيت

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد على
افا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر
Size: 37.19 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

zSHARE

DepositFiles

RapidShare

Badongo

Megaupload

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





افراحي معاه
مرقس شاكر

الترانيم
 
جايين بنسبح
لو كنت تايه
لو مره فكرت
الهنا عظيم
هات ايديك
ليه نخلي الحزن
ما يحسن
زاد شوقي

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد
على افا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر
 Size: 34.3 MB    
    Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).


Megaupload

zSHARE

Badongo

RapidShare

DepositFiles

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

حصرى شريط 
ام حنونة لفيفيان السودانية 
على سيرفرات متعددة





















































تم الرفع على الميديا فاير 
http://www.mediafire.com/?muucyjqjmzd​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

اوبريت ملناش غيرك ابداع جديد للشاعر رمزى بشارة

الشاعر الفنان رمزى بشاره وأوبريت جديد بعنوان : ( مـــالـــنـــاش غـــيـــرك )
 كلماتُه مُستوحاه من أول عِظه لقداسة البابا شنوده بعد أحداث نجع حمادى 
ومن إجتماع الصلاه الذى عقده أبونا مكارى يونان
 بعد جريمة نجع حمادى وكان يُصَلِّى ويصرُخ إلى الله بدموع ويقول : مالناش غيركَ

رافعينلك يا إلهنا صَلاه
مالناش غيرَك يا الله
وِعَشان إنتَ الحَق ضَرورى
العَدل هَيَاخُد مَجراه

لو حَقِّنا مَهضُوم أو ضاع
صَلَّح مِن تانى الأوضاع
بِدمُوع عيننا جينا تعيننا
مالناش غيرَك نِترَجَّاه

1-إشفى لنا قلوبنا المَكسُورَه
عَزِّى أى نفُوس مَقهُورَه
صَبَّرنا على إللى جَرى لنا
فى نَجع حَمَّادى وبَهجُورَه

أطفال لابسين لِبس جديد
راحوا يصلُّوا فـ ليلة العيد
مِن غير ذَنب إتقَتلوا يا عالَم
دَه يرضى مين وبإيه هَيفيد

2-وآدى أُم وحاضنه الصَّندُوق
بتقول لإبنها مالَك فُوق
جَهزت لك الأكل بإيدى
قُوم وإرجَع وَيَّايا ودُوق

لِبسَك مالُه الدَّم مَلاه
دَه أنا لِسَّه حالاً كَوياه
مالك ساكِت وما بِترُدِّش
صَعبانَه علىَّ يا وِلداه


3-دول سِتَّه غير الإصابات
قُولوا كفايه للعِصابات
أنا مِن حَقِّى أعيش بكرامتى
ويعيش فى سَلام الأقباط

سَلِّمنا أمرِنا فى إيديك
والظَّالِم سايبينُه عَليك
إحنا سامِحنا إللى ظَلمنا
إتصَرَّف زَى ما يرضيك

4-مش هَنقابِل نار بالنَّار
ولا عايزين ناخُد بالتَّار
عايزينك تيجى تعَزِّينا
وِتشيل مِنَّا أى مَرار

مابِتنعَسِّى ولا بِتنام
وكلامَك مش بَس كلام
قُلت مُبارك شَعبى فـ مَصر
إبعَت تانى لمَصر سلام 


اختر سيرفر 
Size: 7.68 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

RapidShare

Badongo

DepositFiles

zSHARE

Megaupload

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

اختر سيرفر
 Size: 3.95 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

RapidShare

Megaupload

DepositFiles

zSHARE

Badongo

صلو من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

شريط صرخة قلبي
 للشماس أسامة سبيع 

بالاشتراك مع
المرتل ساتر ميخائيل
والمرنمة نيفين شكر الله

الترانيم

اوعى تكون ناسى
انا قلت خلاص يامركبى
ارفع عيونك للسما
راجع اليك
رائعا حقا ياربى
ثبت انظارك فية
محتاج لقلب حنون
كتر الجراح

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد 
على افا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر
Size: 41.64 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).



mediafire

Badongo

zSHARE

Megaupload


صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*ترنيمة لسة الباب مفتوح - اكتر من سيرفر*







اختر سيرفر
Size: 3.35 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

Megaupload

Badongo

zSHARE

RapidShare

DepositFiles

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*ياللى بديت الرحلة معايا - ايهاب وكيم - اكتر من سيرفر*


*




*
اختر سيرفر
 Size: 1.8 MB
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

zSHARE

RapidShare

DepositFiles

Badongo

Megaupload

صلو من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*ترنيمة ضاقت الدنيا قصادى - اكتر من سيرفر*












*اختر سيرفر
**Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*
*

RapidShare

Megaupload

Badongo

zSHARE

DepositFiles


**صلو من اجل ضعفى*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*شرايط المرنم الرائع فام اسحاق - اكتر من سيرفر*



*



*

*الشريط الاول*
*على بابي*
*فام اسحاق*

*لما بكيت من جرحي*
*سادنو منك يا ربي*
*من غيرك*
*في بحار حبك*
*يا الهي انا غالي*
*امسك يدي وقدني*
*لن تعود تقرع*
*انت الحبيب*
*في يوم مريت*
*موسيقى*

*اختر سيرفر*
*Size: 63.71 MB*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window)*

*RapidShare*

*zSHARE*

*Badongo*

*Megaupload*

*DepositFiles*

*



*

*الشريط التانى*
*لسه بغفر*
*فام اسحاق*

*لسه بغفر*
*لا تشمتي يا عدوتي*
*السماء تفرح بي*
*لو عايش بعيد*
*اسكن يا رب برحمتك*
*بافضل ابيعك*
*ايه اخر الحكايه*
*خلاص عينيه تعودت*
*راينا القبر فارغ*
*انا بيك منصور*


*اختر سيرفر*
* Size: 43.6 MB* 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*
*
Badongo

zSHARE

Megaupload

RapidShare

DepositFiles*


*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*ترنيمة على انهار المدينة - اكتر من سيرفر*






*
اختر سيرفر
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*
*3.88 MB*

*RapidShare*
*
zSHARE

Megaupload

Badongo

DepositFiles
*
*صلو من اجل ضعفى*
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*الشريط التانى للمرنم باسم شكرى - هامشى معاك - اكتر من سيرفر*


*



*

*هامشي معاك*
*باسم شكري*

*سيدك وسيدي عظيم*
*املا ايدك*
*بديلت حياتي بنظره*
*هل افتح باب الحب ؟*
*ما تعولش الهم*
*كل مخاوف*
*في كل مكان وكل وقت*
*شوفنا معاك الفرحه*
*في شروري وابتعادي*

*اختر سيرفر *

* Size: 35.25 MB* 

*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*Megaupload*

*zSHARE*

*DepositFiles*

*RapidShare*

*Badongo*

*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



شريط  جامد جدا ...بأرفع ألهى " جوزيف نصرالله " - اكتر من سيرفر*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 



​
*شريط جامد جدا هادى جدا هيهدى اعصابك*
*هيعجبكوا خالص*​


*بأرفع ألهى " جوزيف نصر الله** "*​

*بارفع الهي*
*علي صوتك*
*انت عارف كل ظروفي*
*يفضل قلبي*
*اله لا قبلك*
*عظيم يا الله*
*ماتقولشي بعدين*
*خبيني*
*فتحت قلبي*
*ثابت **قلبي*

*اختر سيرفر
**Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*Megaupload

Badongo

RapidShare

DepositFiles

zSHARE*

*أسمعوه وقولولى رأيكم *​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*




ترنيمة واحد اتنين تلات جميلة جدا للاطفال الصغننين - اكتر من سيرفر*






*اختر سيرفر
** Size: 2.23 MB*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window*

*DepositFiles

RapidShare

Badongo

zSHARE

Megaupload

*
*صلولى كتير محتاج صلوتكم*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة نونو انا متشال فى عيونة - كورال ctv- اكتر من سيرفر*








*اختر سيرفر*
*Size: 2.31 MB*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*
*
DepositFiles

Megaupload

RapidShare

Badongo

zSHARE
*
*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمه جديده لمريم بطرس- يايسوع ولا شىء يسوى اكتر من سيرفر*



ترنيمه جديده لمريم بطرس







زى ماعودتكم على كل ماهو جديد لمريم بطرس
جيبلكم ترنيمه اسمها
يايسوع ولا شىء يسوى
من البوم فى ايديك حمايتى

ترنيمه جميله وبجوده عاليه جدا

يالا حملوا وادعولى















































​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة انا هصلى مهما حصلى للصغيرين والكبار اكتر من سيرفر*


*

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 






*




*اختار سيرفر
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

Badongo


DepositFiles


zSHARE


Megaupload


RapidShare






صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة يالى امامك حياتى - فاديا بازى - اكتر من سيرفر*


*
ترنيمة 
يالى امامك حياتى






اختر سيرفر

Megaupload

zSHARE

Badongo

RapidShare

DepositFiles

**صلو من اجل ضعفى
*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*ترنيمة فى وقت ضعفى  - زياد شحاتة - اكتر من سيرفر*


*
الترنيمة دى روعة اسمعوها وعاوز ردود كتيرة جدا*
*الترنيمة دى من احلى الترانيم الاسمعتها فى حياتى*
*الترنيمة اكتر من رائعة*
*اتفضلو الترنيمة *

*



*

*اختار سيرفر*


*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

Badongo

RapidShare

Megaupload

zSHARE

DepositFiles


صلو من اجل ضعفى​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*شريط اقوى من ضعفى - عنانى تودرى - اكتر من سيرفر*


*
اقوى من ضعفي*
*عناني تودري*






*انا عارف*
*ارفعني الان نحوك*
*تعليق 1 - اقوى من ضعفي*
*سمعت يا رب*
*انت بترعاني*
*تعليق 2 - اقوى من ضعفي*
*لسه الباب مفتوح*
*تعليق 3 - اقوى من ضعفي*
*يا ما اخطات*
*في البعد عنك*


*اختار سيرفر*

*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*


*Badongo*

*zSHARE*

*Megaupload*

*RapidShare*


*DepositFiles*



*صلو من اجل ضعفى*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة جراح حبيبى غالية عليا - فاديا بزى - اكتر من سيرفر*








*اختر سيرفر*
*Size: 7.14 MB
**Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*DepositFiles

Megaupload

Badongo

zSHARE

RapidShare
*

*ترنيمة اسمعها بجد روعة جدا 
بجد بس ياريت تقول رايك
صلو من اجل ضعفى*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



شريط  حضن إيديك .. لــ فريق قلب داود - اكتر من سيرفر*

*
حضن إيديك .. لــ فريق قلب داود

*





*اختر سيرفر*

*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window)*

DepositFiles

Megaupload

RapidShare

Badongo

zSHARE

*صلو من اجل ضعفى*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



مديح تماف ايرينى اداء  الشماس انطون ابراهيم عياد  و الشماس اكرم ميشيل - اكتر من سيرفر*



تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





اختر سيرفر
Size: 6.49 MB    
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).


zSHARE

DepositFiles

RapidShare

Badongo

Megaupload

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة يا سيدي هاثقتي في أنك ستعمل - ماهر فايز - فاديا بزى - اكتر من سيرفر*







*اختر سيرفر*
* Size: 3.09 MB* 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window)**

zSHARE

Badongo

Megaupload

DepositFiles

RapidShare
*
*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة علق على خشبة - زياد شحاتة - اكتر من سيرفر*
​
*فيروز حكاية طبعا وهيا بتقولها لكن المرة دى اسمعها من زياد *
*مش هتكلم كتير لكن هتندم لو مسمعتش الترنيمة دة*










*اختر سيرفر*​

*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*​

*Megaupload*​

*DepositFiles*​

*Badongo*​

*RapidShare*​

*zSHARE*​



*صلو من اجل ضعفى*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



بانفراد جدا وحصريا جدا شريط ( انا لك ) سركيس دياربي - اكتر من سيرفر*








*الترانيم
**
انا لك
ما لي غيرك
سر بوجهك
ربنا يا قادر
جاي لعندك
كل الدنيا فانيه
متكلي انت
تعالوا يا تعابى
ماذا فعلوا
ربنا 3 لغات
على دلعونه
*
*اختر سيرفر 
**Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*


*Megaupload

DepositFiles

Badongo

RapidShare

zSHARE
*

*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

ترنيمة تعبت من الضياع - ايمن كفرونى - اكتر من سيرفر







*اختر سيرفر*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*Megaupload

Badongo

DepositFiles

zSHARE

RapidShare
*
*الترنيمة من اجمل الترانيم الاسمعتها فى حياتى
 ومش كلام اسمعها بنفسك
صلو من اجل ضعفى*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



حصريا ولاول مرة شريط ( خطاوى ) المرنم غسان بطرس - اكتر من سيرفر*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





*خطاوي
غسان بطرس

الترانيم 

 دور يا ابن ادم
لم الخطاوي
يارب ماتسبنيش
ياواخد الشر سكة
يلي انت

اختر سيرفر
**Size: 10.95 MB* 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*
Megaupload

zSHARE

RapidShare

DepositFiles

Badongo
*
*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة شجرة تين - هايدى منتصر - اكتر من سيرفر*

*
ترنيمة*
*شجرة تين*

*



*

*اختار سيرفر*

*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*Megaupload*

*RapidShare*

*DepositFiles*

*Badongo*

*zSHARE*

*صلو من اجل ضعفى*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



شريط نجوم ch لفريق سانت مهرائيل - اكتر من سيرفر*




*شريط *
*نجوم ch*
* لفريق سانت مهرائيل *


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 






تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 






تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





*للتحميل اختار سيرفر*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

zSHARE

Badongo

DepositFiles

RapidShare

Megaupload

*صلو من اجل ضعفى*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



حصريا ولاول مرة شريط ( انت ربى والهى ) المرنم غسان بطرس - اكتر من سيرفر*







*انت ربي والهي*
*غسان بطرس*

*انت ربي والهي*
*احسست كم تألمت*
*امامك يا مصلوب*
*باركي يا رب*
*هل أطرق بابك*
*الهي عطفت علي*
*انني ربي*
*خالق الأكوان*
*وسيمسح الله*
*تعالوا اليه*


*اختر سيرفر*
* Size: 26.73 MB* 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

DepositFiles

Megaupload

zSHARE

Badongo

RapidShare


*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة ياماما ياعدر يابابايسوع جميلة جدا - اكتر من سيرفر*








*اختر سيرفر*
* Size: 5.37 MB* 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*zSHARE

Megaupload

Badongo

DepositFiles

RapidShare
*
*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



الشريط الثانى - ادينى عمر جديد - نوا - اكتر من سيرفر*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





*إديتني عمر جديد*
*نوا*

*أعطيني قلبا جديد*
*في واحد بحبك*
*في الجلجثة*
*أنا ملكك*
*جاي بروح بالطاعة*
*قراءة*
*يا ملك البر*
*يشبع بيك*
*قراءة 2*
*تهنا عنك*
*أنا جايلك*

*اختر سيرفر*
*Size: 45.04 MB* 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*
*
zSHARE

Badongo

RapidShare

DepositFiles

Megaupload
*
*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*




الشريط الاول - بصوتى بناديك - نوا - اكتر من سيرفر*







*بصوتي بناديك*
*نوا*

*صلاة التوبه*
*ياللي اتعبت من الأحزان*
*حاحتمي فيك*
*يا بحور الخطيه*
*يا حنانك يا محبة *
*أقرب من جثاماني*
*راجعلك بعد بعادي*
*أنا جايلك*
*ترتاح النفوس*

*اختر سيرفر*
*Size: 37.36 MB* 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*
*
RapidShare

Megaupload

DepositFiles

Badongo

zSHARE
*
*صلو من اجل ضعفى* 
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة طليت طل البدر - زياد شحادة - اكتر من سيرفر*







*اختر سيرفر*
* Size: 1.21 MB* 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*zSHARE

RapidShare

DepositFiles

Megaupload

Badongo
**
صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة على الصليب - وكيم - اكتر من سيرفر*

*
تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





اختر سيرفر
Size: 3.35 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

zSHARE

RapidShare

DepositFiles

Badongo

Megaupload

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة هصلاة التوبة - ايمن كفرونى - اكتر من سيرفر*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





*اخر سيرفر*
*Size: 4.15 MB* 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*Megaupload

zSHARE

RapidShare

DepositFiles

Badongo
*
*صلولى كتير كتير محتاج صلوتكم جدا*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



حصريا ولاول مرة عندنا مجموعة من ترانيم الصعيد - اكتر من سيرفر*








*بــــسم الاب الــبــادى والابــن الــفـــادى والــروح الــقــدس عــلــيـــه اعـتـمـــــادى
وبــــركـــه شـــفـــاعـــــه الـبـــابــا كــــيــرلــــس مــعانـا كــانـا

††
†† حصـــريـــــــــــــاً ††
††

ولاول مــــره عنـــدنا
مــجمـوعــه مـــن التــرانــيــم صـــعــيـــدى
وهـــذه هــــى الــتــرانــيـــم

**1 :- القطر قبل بينا*
*2 :- القلب يايسوع كان قاسى*
*3 :- لما الحمل بيتقل*
*4 :- لو دقت الدنيا يا ولدى*
*5 :- هتخلبت فى افكارك لية*
*6:- وهسبلك الاختيار*

*اختر سيرفر*
*Size: 25.9 MB* 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*RapidShare

zSHARE

Megaupload

DepositFiles

Badongo
*
*يـــارب التـــرانيـــم تعجــبكم*
*وتســتمتـــعوا بســماعهــــا*
*صـلـــوا مــن اجــلـــى*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمتين من الشريط الاول قريبا بالاسواق - امل مطر - اكتر من سيرفر*








*اختر سيرفر
**Size: 13.25 MB*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*zSHARE*
*
Megaupload

RapidShare

Badongo

DepositFiles
**
صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



مفاجا الشريط التانى للمرنم امجد فوزى ( واخيرا ) على اكتر من سيرفر*







​


*واخيرا*
*امجد فوزى*

*الترانيم*

*واخيرا*
*انا بعترفلك*
*ارحم أهاتى*
*فاكر كلامك*
*يشفى جرحنا*
*لو ننكسر*
*مهما حصلى*

*اختر سيرفر*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

*zSHARE

Megaupload

RapidShare

Badongo

DepositFiles


*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة ربى امامك - سركيس دياربي - اكتر من سيرفر*








*اختر سيرفر*
* Size: 2.57 MB* 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*RapidShare

DepositFiles

Badongo

zSHARE

Megaupload
*
*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة هصلى مهما حصلى - اكتر من سيرفر*


*





*اختر سيرفر
2.73 MB
 Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

RapidShare

zSHARE

Badongo

Megaupload

DepositFiles

صلو من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*ترنيمة لا لن ارى حبا - ايمن كفرونى - ماهر فايز - اكتر من سيرفر*

*ترنيمة
 لا لن ارى حبا *






*اختر سيرفر
**Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*zSHARE

RapidShare

Megaupload

Badongo

DepositFiles*






*اختر سيرفر
**Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*
*
DepositFiles

Badongo

Megaupload

RapidShare

zSHARE*

*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى *​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



شركة ماريا فون تقدم لكم 2 شريط موسيقى ترانيم بالسكس للفنان سمير سرور - اكتر من سيرفر*


*
شركة ماريا فون للصوتيات والمرئيات*
*تقدم*
*ترانيم بالسكس*






*الشريط الاول*
*سامحنا يا فادينا*
*سمير سرور*

*انا عايزك انت*
*ما بتنساش*
*في وقت ضعفي*
*جراح حبيبي*
*كيف انسى*
*ربي اجذبني*
*مين احن منك*
*ان انسى*
*سامحنا يا فادينا*

*اختر سيرفر*
*Size: 34.69 MB*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*Megaupload

Badongo

zSHARE

DepositFiles

RapidShare
*





*الشريط التانى*
*مالي سواك*
*سمير سرور*

*سلامك فاق العقول*
*اسمك يدي*
*المؤمن الامين*
*لما اكون تعبان*
*الرب راعي*
*مالي سواك*
*عند شق الفجر*
*ها اتي بطيبي*

*اختر سيرفر
**Size: 22.8 MB* 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*
*
RapidShare

zSHARE

Megaupload

DepositFiles

Badongo*

*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة كذبوا بالعود  للمرنم الجميل زياد شحادة - اكتر من سيرفر*


*




**
اختار سيرفر
 Size: 1018.51 KB
**Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

zSHARE

DepositFiles

RapidShare

Megaupload

Badongo


* *صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى

*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



شريط جوة البراموس - للشماس فيكتور نسيم - دينا عوض- بولس ملاك- اكتر من سيرفر*








*شريط جوة البراموس*

*للشماس فيكتور نسيم - دينا عوض- بولس ملاك *

*اختر سيرفر*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*
*
zSHARE

Badongo

Megaupload

RapidShare

DepositFiles
*
*صلو من اجل ضعفى*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة صلاة التوبة - ايرينى ابو جابر - نوا - اكتر من سيرفر*

*



*

*اختر سيرفر*
*  Size: 4.1 MB*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*Megaupload*

*DepositFiles*

*zSHARE*

*Badongo*

*RapidShare*

*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة روعة بجد  للفنان وديع الصافى  -  يامن أمرت البحر  -  اكتر من سيرفروعلى المديا فير كمان .*








اختر سيرفر
Size: 5.31 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).



mediafire

Megaupload

zSHARE

RapidShare

Badongo

DepositFiles

ترنيمة عمرك متسمعها غير هنا 
افا تكلا بالزقازيق وبس تابعونا

​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



حصريا اوبيريت - حب ينتصر - اكثر من سيرفر*



تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





اختر سيرفر
Size: 31.96 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).



DepositFiles

Megaupload

Badongo

zSHARE

RapidShare

صلو من اجل ضعفى

​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



لاول مرة فى عالم المنتديات الجديد افا تكلا كالعادة شريط (صورتك تجملــنى).لـــ كورال الثلاثة قديسين - اكتر من سيرفر .*



تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 






كورال الثلاثة قديسين ببنى سويف
يقــــدم هــــــــديه تحــــــــفه بجــــــــد
شريط(صورتك تجملــنى).لـــ كورال الثلاثة قديسين
وانا متاكد انكـــو لو سمعــــتو اول ترنيمه اصلن هتحسوا بيها اوى
ومش اول ترنيمه بس بجد الشريط كلو رائع اوى وكل ترنيمه هتلمس احساس جواكم

♫♪♪♥* ترانيم *♥♪♪♫

عالم صعب
حضن الرب
اقبلني يا مخلص
العالم يبني ويزرع
مجروح
لما بكون وحيد
لسه بتسال
شايف
صورنك جملتني
مديح ثلاثة قديسين
يا رب انا باجيلك

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على افا تكلا بالزقازيق وبس

اختر سيرفر
Size: 46.74 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).



DepositFiles

zSHARE

Megaupload

Badongo

RapidShare


صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



تحدى مش موجودة على النت خالص عندنا وبس  ليديا شديد 2010 ترنيمة هاعيش احبك - اكتر من سيرفر افا تكلا بالزقازيق*



تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





اختر سيرفر
Size: 4.18 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).



RapidShare

DepositFiles

Badongo

zSHARE

Megaupload


صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



حصرياااا  شريط لأبونا سمعان الأخميمى - تلميذ الانا توماس اكتر من سيرفر cdq*


*



حصرياااا  شريط لأبونا سمعان الأخميمى - تلميذ الانا توماس اكتر من سيرفر cdq*


​وطبعا زى ماعودتكم الجديد جديد معايا
دا شريط لأبونا سمعان الأخميمى 
طبعا فيه ناس كتير تعرفه ودا بجد بجد شهيد حلو اوى 
وليه معجزات كتير فأنا النهاردة جيبتلكم شريط ليه أسمه
 تلميذ الأنبا توماس وكمان فيه ترانيم للعدرا 
ويارب يعجبكم الشريط بس اوعوا تنسوا الرد

يلا اسيبكم مع الشريط

*



*

* شريط تلميذ الأنبا توماس*

*لـــــ فريق بداية جديدة*





















هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



حصريااااااااااا جميع شرايط المرنمة الرائعة مريم بطرس - اكتر من سيرفر*


*
جميع شرايط المرنمة الرائعة مريم بطرس

*




* 
 5 شرايط كاملين وبجودة
 CDQ 128 KBPSاكتر من سيرفر *






*
اخطات اليك

*





*اختر سيرفر 

Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

DepositFiles

RapidShare

Badongo

Megaupload

zSHARE




*

سادنو منك

*





*اختر سيرفر 

Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

Badongo

RapidShare

zSHARE

DepositFiles

Megaupload






لما الفرصة تجيلك







*اختر سيرفر *
*
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

zSHARE

Badongo

Megaupload

DepositFiles

RapidShare






* حكايات البطل

*




*
اختر سيرفر 

Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

DepositFiles

Badongo

zSHARE

Megaupload

RapidShare






شريط
 مريم بطرس
 اقبل الايادى
 شريط جامد طحن شريط للبابا كيرلس 
وهذا الشريط من اجمل الشرايط المسيحية


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





*اختر سيرفر 

Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*






الوجة الاول

DepositFiles

Megaupload

RapidShare

Badongo

zSHARE

الوجة الثانى

Megaupload

Badongo

DepositFiles

zSHARE

RapidShare






*لتحميل الشريط فى ملف واحد مضغوط ( 53) ميجا .*

*اختر سيرفر 

Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

zSHARE

Megaupload

Badongo

DepositFiles

RapidShare






*يارب يعجبكم *
*مع تحياتى *
*صلاوتك معانا لنضع لكم كل ما جديد ومفيد *
*رجاء محبة وضع رد على الموضوع وشكرا*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*




2010 وصل عندنا هنا وبس البـوم " اله الامانة " للصـوت الجبـار  زيـاد شحـادة - اكتر من سيرفر وعلى المديا فير *


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





البـوم " اله الامانة " 
للصـوت الجبـار الرائـع  زيـاد شحـادة

الترانيم

مـن حبـك للعالـم
إليـك أُبكـر
إننـي فـي عطـش
إسمحلـي
هـاج البحـر
كلتـا اليديـن
لمـاذا نحـن فقـراء
صعـب عليـا
تمـر السنيـن
يـا إلهـي القديـر

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد 
على افا تكلا بالزقازيق وبس

اختر سيرفر 
Size: 47.14 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

mediafire

zSHARE

RapidShare

Megaupload

Badongo

DepositFiles

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



†+†حصريا شريط رجل الأيمان CD Rip 128 Kbps †+† اكتر من سيرفر*


*
†+†حصريا شريط رجل الأيمان CD Rip 128 Kbps †+†*












*نبذه عن سيرة القديس الشهيد العظيم
أبونا سمعان الإخميمي

    * هو من أولاد الأنبا توماس السائح . وعاش في القرن الرابع الميلادي , في الجبل الغربي بسوهاج .
    * وكان له موهبة إخراج الأرواح الشريرة وشفاء المرضى وعمل المعجزات .
    * وقد نال إكليل الشهادة علي يد الإمبراطور دقلديانوس في القرن الرابع الميلادي .
    * وكان ضمن 8140 شهيداً في ذلك الوقت.
شفاعة القديس الشهيد العظيم أبونا سمعان الإخميمي تكون معنا آمين

*




*




*





*نبذه عن سيرة القديس الشهيد العظيم
أبونا سمعان الإخميمي

    * هو من أولاد الأنبا توماس السائح . وعاش في القرن الرابع الميلادي , في الجبل الغربي بسوهاج .
    * وكان له موهبة إخراج الأرواح الشريرة وشفاء المرضى وعمل المعجزات .
    * وقد نال إكليل الشهادة علي يد الإمبراطور دقلديانوس في القرن الرابع الميلادي .
    * وكان ضمن 8140 شهيداً في ذلك الوقت.
شفاعة القديس الشهيد العظيم أبونا سمعان الإخميمي تكون معنا آمين

*





*Track List*
*
ضاقت الدنيا
ابن العدرا
السلام لكى يا مريم
قولت التمجيد
رجل الأيمان
طوباك يا ابونا سمعان
يا عدرا يا امى
يا شفيعة

*






*اختار سيرفر للتحميل

*Badongo

Megaupload

DepositFiles

RapidShare

zSHARE





​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*exclusively avatakla 4 single amr diab & michel talaat*



حصريا

بلحن اغانى عمرو دياب للمرنم ميشيل طلعت
 4single  

































 


يا سلام 

تقدر

ضحكت


ايام ضاعت منى 






 

































 
 حمل وادعيلى وارجو الرد هل هو فعلا شبية عمرو دياب 
صلو من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



حصريا  شريط امير المعجزات للمرنمة فيفيان السودانية  cdq اكتر من سيرفر*


*
سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح لكم

النهاردة معايا ليكم  شريط جميل جدا

اسمه  *.* أمير المعجزات *.*

شريط كامل لشفيعنا الحبيب القديس العظيم مارجرجس الرومانى

وهو بصوت المرنمة الجميلة  فيفيان السوادنية

حقيقى رائع

*













*  اختار سيرفر للتحميل*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*




Megaupload 


zSHARE


DepositFiles



RapidShare


Badongo











*ومستنــــــــــــــــى اسمــــــــــــــــــــــــع ردودكـــــــــــو ورائيـــــــــــــكو*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة اوعى تكون مشغول - فاديا بزى - اكتر من سيرفر والمديا فير كمان*








اخر سيرفر
 Size: 6 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window)

mediafire

DepositFiles

Badongo

zSHARE

Megaupload

RapidShare

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة جراح حبيبى غالية عليا - فاديا بزى - اكتر من سيرفر وعلى الميديا فير كمان*








اختر سيرفر
Size: 8.75 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

mediafire

DepositFiles

zSHARE

Badongo

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



مين حبيبة الانبا شنودة - بولس ملاك - اكتر من سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





اختر سيرفر
Size: 4.21 MB
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

mediafire

Megaupload

Badongo

zSHARE

DepositFiles

RapidShare

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



شعار مهرجان الكرازة 2010  مع الموسيقى  - اكتر من سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.





اختر سيرفر
 Size: 3.43 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

mediafire

RapidShare

Badongo

Megaupload

DepositFiles

zSHARE

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



حصرياااااا النسخة الاصلية شريط مع دقة المسمار -  فاديا بزى - ماهر فايز  - اكتر من سيرفر*



تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





 مع دقة المسمار 
 فاديا بزى - ماهر فايز 

الهي الهي كن قائدي
لماذا نحن فقراء
جيت لك
انا جاي
يا ما هربت
قدني فأنت قائدي
عمري ما دقت سعادة
انا مستنيك
اليك يا ربي
القلب
انت الراعي
يا سيدي

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد
على افا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر     سيرفر
Size: 49.82 MB
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

mediafire

Badongo

RapidShare

DepositFiles

Megaupload

zSHARE


صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



3  ترانيم من البوم بتحسني لجرجس موريس 2010  حاجة روعة فعلا  - اكتر من سيرفر  وعلى الميديا فير كمان*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





 3 ترانيم 
البوم بتحسني
 لجرجس موريس

الترانيم

 .::::اصــــــلح غلطتي:::::.

.::::انا من النهارده:::::.

.::::اديني جيت:::::.

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد 
افا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر
Size: 16.33 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

mediafire

DepositFiles

Megaupload

RapidShare

zSHARE

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى


​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة بقابل مشاكل كتير فى الطريق -  الشماس بولس ملاك - اكتر من سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*



تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





اختر سيرفر
 Size: 3.83 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).


mediafire

RapidShare

zSHARE

Badongo

Megaupload

DepositFiles


صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



لو مش حد تفضفض يوم معاه - اكتر من سيرفر*


*ترنيمة جميله جدا جدا*
*هى حزينه شويه اسمها*
*لو مش لاقى حد تفضفض يوم معاه*
*او مش لاقى حد فى يوم يسمعك*
*او كان جرحك صعب انك تلاقى دواة*
*ولا فى واحد تحكى معاه على اللى بيوجعك*







*اختار سيرفر


RapidShare

DepositFiles

Megaupload

Badongo

zSHARE*


*



*​

​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



2010 عندنا التميز فقط افا تكلا دائما شريط مااعظمك - حياة التسبيح - اكتر من سيرفر*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 







ما اعظمك
حياة التسبيح

♫♪♪♥* ترانيم *♥♪♪♫

اتينا اليك
وصلة احمدك
اوصنا
دا جمالو بارع
خذني بقرب قلبك
احبك ربي يسوع
يا سيدي لما راى نجومك

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد على
افا تكلا بالزقازيق وبس

اختر سيرفر
 Size: 33.57 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).



Megaupload

RapidShare

zSHARE

Badongo

DepositFiles


تابعونا على افا تكلا بالزقازيق وبس 
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



شريط جامد جدا وتحدى مش موجود على النت عندنا احنا وبس افا تكلا بالزقازيق  ياجراح المسيح - فاديا بزى - اكتر من سيرفر*



الشريط دة دورت علية على النت ومش لقيتة خالص
 كلة مش شغال ومديا بلير 
انا بقى  
mp3 جبتة

عشان يبقى السبق لنا افا تكلا بالزقازيق وبس تابعونا


 
تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 






 ياجراح المسيح 
 فاديا بزى 

♫♪♪♥* ترانيم *♥♪♪♫

اغنى فى وسط الالام
انظر للى عملتة عشانك
مبدع الكون 
قروة حضورك حسب وعودك
يامحبا مات عن جنس البشر
نفسى اقربى
يامن بحضورة
ياربنا القدوس قد
يامن تخير موت الصليب

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على افا تكلا بالزقازيق وبس

اختر سيرفر
Size: 25.24 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).



DepositFiles

zSHARE

RapidShare

Megaupload

Badongo


عوزين ردود كتيرة الشريط جميل فعلا 
ربنا يعوض تعبكم
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة احلام عمرى وسنينى - مريم بطرس ومايكل لبيب - اكتر من سيرفر*


*
ترنيمة احلام عمرى وسنينى - مريم بطرس ومايكل لبيب*

*هتندم لو مسمعتهاش*





*



*


*اختار سيرفر*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*


DepositFiles

zSHARE

Megaupload

Badongo

RapidShare



هتندمو لو مش سمعتو الترنيمة دى بجد
صلولى كتير​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة حزينة و جميلة جدا  لما هموم القلب تزيد  - سامح ميخائيل - اكتر من سيرفر*








اختر سيرفر
Size: 6.26 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).



zSHARE

DepositFiles

Badongo

RapidShare

Megaupload


صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



لاول مرة وفقط عندنا وبس وتحدى - الاب فادى ثابت - شريط سهران كل لليل - اكتر من سيرفر*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





سهران كل الليل
الاب فادي ثابت

الترانيم

سهران كل الليل
ربي بعدلك
بيي يا شمس
يا بدر النور
يا خاطي
غربه
حبيتها
ابانا في السموات
يا ربي يسوع

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد على
افا تكلا بالزقازيق وبس

اختر سيرفر
Size: 43.04 MB    
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).



RapidShare

DepositFiles

Badongo

zSHARE

Megaupload


صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



حصرى جدا ولاول مرة شريط طعم الفرحة وتحدى - اكتر من سيرفر*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.





طعم الفرحة

الترانيم

أسكب روحك
أصح وفوق
الرحله
ربي يا من تعتني
تسبيح الحب
تسبيح يغمر ارضينا
دقة مسمار
صعب علي ّ
حبيت نفسي
عايز حس
على فين

اختر سيرفر
Size: 37.69 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

RapidShare

Megaupload

zSHARE

DepositFiles

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



2010 حصرى جدا ولاول مرة ترنيمة ملكى يا ملكى  من البوم يا سبب وجودى   فريق الحياة الافضل - اكتر من سيرفر  وعلى المديا فير كمان.*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





اختر سيرفر 
Size: 4.36 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

mediafire

Badongo

DepositFiles

RapidShare

zSHARE

Megaupload

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة -  ما فاريقنيش- بيتر جمال - اكتر من سيرفر*








اختر سيرفر
Size: 6.4 MB    
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).



DepositFiles

Megaupload

zSHARE

RapidShare

Badongo


صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*




ترنيمة ياسيدى جميلة جدا المرنمة دينا حدادين - اكتر من سيرفر*








اختر سيرفر
Size: 6.17 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).


zSHARE

Megaupload

Badongo

DepositFiles

RapidShare


صلو من اجل ضعفى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة جميلة جدا اسمها مستهلشى  للمرنم بولس نصير - اكتر من سيرفر*








اختر سيرفر
Size: 5.59 MB
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).



Megaupload

zSHARE

Badongo

DepositFiles

RapidShare


صلو من اجل ضعفى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



انفراد تام المرنم الجميل صاحب الاحساس العالى  متى كريمر - كن غالبا - اكثر من سيرفر*



تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





كن غالبا
متى كريمر

الترانيم

تعالوا يا تعابى
ملكوته ابدي
كونوا عاملين
ذقت لذة العالم
هوذا قد صار ليل
في البدء كان الكلمة

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد على 
افا تكلا بالزقازيق


اختر سيرفر
Size: 17.74 MB    
    Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).



RapidShare

zSHARE

Badongo

Megaupload

DepositFiles


صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



الشريط التانى حصريا جدا الاب فادى ثابت - مرت السنين - اكثر من سيرفر*







مرت السنين
الاب فادي ثابت

الترانيم

مرقت سنين
لما عتمات
اب الكون بمجدو كبير
خدني بايدي
الكون هلل
لما بتشرق
اسمك
شمعه وانجيل
عينك علي سهراني
رب الكل
ضووا الدني شموع

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد على
افا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر
Size: 47.84 MB
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).


Megaupload

Badongo

RapidShare

zSHARE

DepositFiles

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى

​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



شريط هاحبيبى - المرنم ناجح ابراهيم - اكثر من سيرفر*



تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 







شريط ها حبيبي
للمرنم : ناجح ابراهيم

الترانيم 

حبيبي سباني
حبيبي ابيض و احمر
افراح القلب
انت اللي محتاج لي
جتلك و الدموع في عيناي
مهما تحاول تغريني
انت حبيب قلبي
للسما ماض
امتة تيجيني يا فاديا
شوق القلب اري الحبيب
انت شفأنا
يا روح اللة
الرب يخطو بالجال

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى 
على افا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر
Size: 50.67 MB    
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).


DepositFiles

Megaupload

RapidShare

zSHARE

Badongo

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



حصريا ولاول مرة على المنتديات شريط كريلايسون - المرنم متى كريمر - اكتر من سيرفر*












كريلايسون
المرنم : متى كريمر
 
ايها الرب سيدنا
اكليله مظفور
كريلايسون
لا اعلم
سنين طويله
ترنيمتي اليك ربي
ابانا الذي

تابعونا كل ماهو جديدعلى
افا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر 
Size: 26.25 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).




Megaupload

RapidShare

DepositFiles

zSHARE

Badongo


صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



شريط ترانيم تراثيه- ثبت انظارك -  للمرنم الرائع ساتر ميخائيل و سالى عادل - اكتر من سيرفر*


*
بصراحه انا مش عارف أقول ايه ولا ايه على الشريط دا بس انا هاسيبكم تقولوا انتوا رأيكم فيه هو عبارة عن ترانيم احنا عارفينها كلنا بس ساتر ميخائيل بصراحه رنمها بصوت يخليك تشعر انك فى السما 
هاسيبكم مع الشريط ومستنيه أرائكم*





 

*اختار سيرفر للتحميل
**Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*





























 



zSHARE

RapidShare

DepositFiles

Megaupload

Badongo























​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



مع شريط طريق الحياه حصرى جدا - نعم أحبني - اكتر من سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





شريط طريق الحياه 
 نعم أحبني   

♫♪♪♥* ترانيم *♥♪♪♫

يا عجبا
هل جلست فى هدوء
أنت تحطم القيود
ضعفي
صدق
جايلك يا يسوع
بالأحضان الأبويه
للمنتهى احببتنى
لما دعاني ربى قالى تعالة ارتاح
قلبي بيك فرحان
نعظم الرب

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد
على افا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر
Size: 32.82 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

.mediafire

Badongo

Megaupload

zSHARE

DepositFiles

RapidShare

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



شريط  صفاني من الخطيه - المرنمة شمعة - اكتر من سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





صفاني من الخطيه 
 المرنمة شمعة

فرحة قلبي فيك الهي
نفسي لك لن تنساك
يا سيدي ها ثقتي
سلام سلام
الرب عال
جايين يا ابانا
وقت الشده وقت الضيق
يا قوتي لك ارنم
مين فداني بحبه رواني
ايها الفخاري
صفاني من الخطيه

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد فى 
على افا تكلا بالزقازيق وبس

اختر سيرفر
Size: 38.07 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

mediafire

Badongo

RapidShare

Megaupload

zSHARE

DepositFiles

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



بيتر جمال  - ترنيمة لو - حصريا في منتدانا الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق وبس وتحدى*








اختر سيرفر
Size: 9 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).



DepositFiles

zSHARE

RapidShare

Badongo

Megaupload


صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



وعدناكم بالابداع لاول مرة المرنم الجميل تامر العجمي - انسان - اكتر من سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان*



تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





اختر سيرفر
Size: 4.7 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).


mediafire

DepositFiles

RapidShare

zSHARE

Badongo

Megaupload

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



مع شريط  انا مطمن  - المرنم  تامر العجمي - اكتر من سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





تامر العجمي 
انا مطمن  

انا بهتف
انا مطمن
تعليق
احبك
ماليش غيرك
هل لخاطي
الفرحه
الفضل ليك
تعليق 
ميهمنيش
راجع وطني
انسان

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد
على افا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر
Size: 48.95 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

mediafire

Badongo

RapidShare

zSHARE

Megaupload

DepositFiles

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



الشريط  7 رويت ورق دبلان - ناجح ابراهيم - اكتر من سيرفر*








اختر سيرفر
 Size: 49.61 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

Badongo

RapidShare

Megaupload

DepositFiles

zSHARE

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة (وداعا يا صديق ) تحفة لنيافة الانبا ياكوبوس - اكتر من سيرفر*


*
ترنيمة ( وداعا يا صديق ) تحفة لنيافة الانبا ياكوبوس *


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 






*اختر سيرفر**
Size: 9.54 MB*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

*
*DepositFiles**

RapidShare

zSHARE

Megaupload

**صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*
*
*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة فى  بحر الشرور - عمانوئيل سعد - اكتر من سيرفر*








اختر سيرفر 
Size: 4.07 MB 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window)

*RapidShare

Badongo

DepositFiles

zSHARE

Megaupload

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى

​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة هل جلست فى هدوء - اكتر من سيرفر*







اختر سيرفر
Size: 4.91 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

RapidShare

zSHARE

DepositFiles

Badongo

Megaupload

صلو من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة قلبى الحجر- ساتر ميخائيل - اكتر من سيرفر*

*



*
اختر سيرفر
Size: 2.19 MB
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).



Badongo

Megaupload

RapidShare

zSHARE

DepositFiles


صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة يادنيا من فيلم الحبشى - المرنمة فاديا بزى - اكتر من سيرفر*








*اختر سيرفر*
 *Size: 4.21 MB* 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

*Badongo

Megaupload

DepositFiles

zSHARE

RapidShare

*صلو من اجل ضعفى


*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



فريق سانت مارينا بالاشتراك مع فايزه ناثان حـصـريـا ولاول مـره على النـت†† {شريط قلـبـى نداك}*








*فريق سانت مارينا بالاشتراك مع فايزه ناثان
حـصـريـا ولاول مـره على النـت††
وفقط على منتدى الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق واتـحــدى††
{شريط قلـبـى نداك}

اسماء الترانيم

1 :- بكلام الله
2 :- قلبى نداك
3 :- فاكره فى يوم
4 :- فى طاحونتك
5 :- بيتك ثابت
6 :- مشتاق لمزارك
7 :- ابويا الغالى
8 :- حضنك دفئ
*
*اختر سيرفر*
*Size: 35.06 MB*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*
*
zSHARE

DepositFiles

RapidShare

Badongo

Megaupload
*

*صلولى كتير محتاج صلوتكم*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



شريط حبك كفاية  -  لفيفيان السودانية  -  اكتر من سيرفر*


*





*
الترانيم

1.بيك ومعاك
2.حاسس بحبك
3.حبك غيرنى
4.خيرك عليا
5.عايش والوعد
6.قدرة ربنا
7.كبير القلب
8.مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك
9.نور ونار

اختر سيرفر
Size: 40.24 MB
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

RapidShare

Badongo

DepositFiles

Megaupload

zSHARE

صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*




ترنيمة ياصاحب الحنان - ساتر ميخائيل - وسالى عادل - اكتر من سيرفر*








اختر سيرفر
Size: 2.99 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

zSHARE

RapidShare

DepositFiles

Badongo

Megaupload

صلو من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة " خدمتنا " للمرنم بهجت عدلى من شريط " خدمتنا فى ايدك - ترنيمة للخدمة مهمة لكل خادم - اكتر من سيرفر*


*
تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 




*
اختر سيرفر
 Size: 3.71 MB
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

DepositFiles

Badongo

RapidShare

Megaupload

zSHARE

صلو من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة دمع الغلابة - اكتر من سيرفر*

*





*اختر سيرفر
Size: 5.09 MB
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

zSHARE

Badongo

RapidShare

Megaupload

DepositFiles

صلو من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة اتكل عليك بالعود - زياد شحادة - اكتر من سيرفر*


*




*
اختر سيرفر
Size: 1.28 MB
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

RapidShare

DepositFiles

Badongo

Megaupload

zSHARE


صلو من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



.ترنيمة ..حكاية في حياتي ..للفنان ...بيتر بديع - اكتر من سيرفر*

*
ترنيمة فوق الرئعة للفنان بيتر بديع 
حكاية في حياتي 


*
تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





*اختر سيرفر
Size: 3.6 MB* 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window)

**Megaupload

RapidShare

zSHARE

Badongo

DepositFiles
*

*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



الشريط المنتظر انت متكلى - الصوت الجبلى المرنم ايهام وكيم - اكتر من سيرفر*







*انت متكلي*
*ايهاب وكيم*

*ربي ملكي*
*انت متكلي*
*على الصليب*
*مجدا لك*
*فديتني*
*غير فيا*
*باهدي لك*
*ما احب مساكنك*

*اختر سيرفر*
* Size: 31.62 MB*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window)*


*zSHARE*

*DepositFiles*

*Megaupload*

*RapidShare*

*Badongo*

*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة انا قلبى لسة صغنن - كورال سى تى فى - اكتر من سيرفر*



تصغير الصورة 





*اخر سيرفر*
*Size: 3.13 MB* 
 *Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*RapidShare

Megaupload

Badongo

DepositFiles

zSHARE
*
*صلولى كتير محتاج صلوتكم*
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



حصريـاً :: شريط { فيك احتمى } لـ مهيب مخلــــوف CdQ وعلي اكثر من سيرفر*


*
حصريـاً شريط *
*فيك احتمى لـ مهيب مخلــــوف*






*Track LisT**

تسبيح للرب*
*انا لي مين سواك*
*يا من وعدتني*
*ياللي بديت الرحله*
*جاي بقلبي*
*لما عدوي يحاربني*
*عالي لفوق*
*لست احتاج سواك*
*كل نفس*
*كما انا**

اختر سيرفر*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*
*16.36 MB

**RapidShare

zSHARE

DepositFiles

Badongo

Megaupload
*


*صلو من اجل ضعفى*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة انا لية اله المرنم  مشيل طلعت على اكتر من سيرفر*








*اختر سيرفر*
* Size: 3.93 MB* 
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

zSHARE

Badongo

Megaupload

DepositFiles

RapidShare

*صلو من اجل ضعفى*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة للاطفال جميلة جدا - طيرى طيرى يا عصفورة - اكتر من سيرفر*



تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





*ترنيمة جميلة جدا جدا كل الاطفال بتحبها جدا*
*طيرى طيرى يا عصفورة*

*أختر سيرفر*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new windows

*​
*Megaupload*​

*DepositFiles*​

*Badongo*​

*zSHARE*​

*RapidShare*​

*اسمعوها وهتعجبكوا انتو كمان*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*ترنيمة أتمنى لو أكون*​
*أتمنى لو أكون زى خروف صغير*​
*

*​
*حولىّ نجوم الكون وملاك ابيض منور *​
*ويسبح قلبى معاه ويا خرفان ورعاه*​
*المجد لله المجد لله المجد لله في الاعالى*​



​

*أتمنى لو أكون ملاك بجناح واطي*​
*احكى بميلاد يسوع ومعاى كل الخير*​
*

*​
*أتمنى لو أكون زى الراعى السهران*​
*والليل حولىّ يطول وملاك ابيض فرحان*​




​


*اختر سيرفر*​


*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*​


*Megaupload*​


*Badongo*​


*RapidShare*​


*zSHARE*​


*DepositFiles*​



صلو لكى لاتقعو فى تجربة​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*ترنيمة جميلة جدا 
هارمي كل اتكالي عليك

اختار سيرفر 







RapidShare

Megaupload

DepositFiles

Badongo







صلو من اجل ضعفى*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة آدى المتألم - قنبلة 2009 - فكرة جديد من نوعها - اكتر من سيرفر*








*الترنيمة دى بجد مش مجاملة *
*من اروع الترانيم اللى سمعتها فى حياتى*
*الترنيمة عبارة عن صلاة الى الرب يسوع*
*من أجل*
*المتألم + المحتاج + المتضايق + المديون + المرضى*
*الوحيد + الحزين + الفقير*
*الترنيمة ابداع فى الكلمات واللحن والتوزيع الموسيقى والآداء*

*كلمات الترنيمة*

*آدى المتألم ياربي وآدى المحتاج آدى النفوس التعبانة من الأحتياج*
*رافعين عيونهم ياسيد مادين الأيد انت رجاهـم ياربي تعطـف وتزيــد*

*آدى المتضايق ياربي وآدى المديون آدى السرايــر مليانة مرضى بهمــوم*
*محتاجة ايدك ياسيــد فى كـــل يـــوم ولا حد هايشبع مطالبهم إلاك ياحنون*

*آدى الوحيد ياربي محتـــــاج أطفـــــال تيجى علشان تساعدهم وتكون أجيـــال*
*ويكونوا سند فى كبرهم أفتح الأرحام دا انت الوحيد اللى تقدر مشاعر انسان*

*آدى الحزين ياربي واقـــــــــف وحديـــه لا حد يملاله الدنيـــــــا يمسك بأيديــــــه*
*ورفعوا عيونهم تترجى هايروحوا لميـن البسمة مشيت ومكانها دموع العيــــــن*

*آدى الفقـــير ياربـــــــي ومعـــــــاه أولاد لاقادرة أيده تساعدهــــم دنيـــاه بعنـــــاد*
*والنظرة ليك تترجـــــى تملــــــــى الأفواه وبخيرك انــت ياسيـــد بيتـــه تمـــــــــلاه*

*تحميل الترنيمة مضغوط*
*بمساحة 6.11 ميجا*

*اختر سيرفر*

*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

*Megaupload*

*RapidShare*

*zSHARE*

*DepositFiles*

*Badongo*

*فريق العمل*

*كلمات*
*خلف محروس*

*الحان وتوزيع*
*مارك اسحق*

*عزف كمان*
*أشرف رأفت*

*هندسة صوتية*
*جوزيف منير*

*آداء الترنيمة*
*مارى رضا*

*من شريط*
*أحبك يارب فى خلوتى*

*أحدث اصدارات*
*فريق آفا قسطور القس ببردنوها - مطاى - المنيا*

*مستنى ردودكم بصراحة ورأيكم فى الترنيمة*
*وايه اللى عجبكم فيها وايه اللى ماعجبكمش*

*صلوا من اجلى ومن اجل الفريق ومن اجل الكنيسة*​​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة جميلة جدا اسمها اجمل صورة شافتها عنيا للاطفال الصغيرين - اكتر من سيرفر*


*ترنيمة جميلة جدا اسمها اجمل صورة شافتها عنيا للاطفال الصغيرين*


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





*للتحميل اختر سيرفر*
*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*

Badongo

zSHARE

Megaupload

RapidShare

DepositFiles

*صلو من اجل ضعفى*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة ياسيدى الحبيب قولى رايك دة جميلة جدا اكتر من سيرفر*


*
ترنيمة ياسيدى الحبيب قولى رايك دة جميلة جدا جدا

اختار سيرفر
*




 















 






*هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*






*صلو من اجل ضعفى*
​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



لأول مرة ترنيمة محتاج لايدك ياربى (ساتر ميخائيل) جديدة اكتر من سيرفر*



ترنيمة محتاج لايدك ياربى
(ساتر ميخائيل)
 جديدة مع تحياتى لهذا المنتدى الرائع

اختر سيرفر للتحميل







Badongo


RapidShare


Megaupload


DepositFiles


zSHARE






​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة فى يوم من الايام زياد شحاتة*


ترنيمة فى يوم من الايام زياد شحاتة جامدة جدا



















هنـــا






هنـــا






هنـــا






هنــا





​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

*



ترنيمة - ياعدرا يا امى - اكتر من سيرفر*



ترنيمة يا عدرا يا امى







اختار سيرفر 


















































​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 فبراير 2010)

تم الانتهاء من المكتبة 

رجاء محبة

لو رابط شريط او ترنيمة مش شغال
 ياريت تعملة اقتباس وانا هعيد رفعة من جديد 


الرب يبارك حياتكم يااولاد الرب يسوع
​


----------



## حبة خردل (28 فبراير 2010)

*روعــــــــة يا بولا مجهود كبير أوي وبجد ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## بولا وديع (1 مارس 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> *روعــــــــة يا بولا مجهود كبير أوي وبجد ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك​*



*مرسى كتير الرب يسوع المسيح
 يباركك انت واسرتك*​


----------



## بولا وديع (10 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا بولا الغالى الربيبارك مجهودك​*​



*مرسى ياباشا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك  :t25:
*​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (10 مارس 2010)

لا أستطيع شكرك حبيبى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## بولا وديع (10 مارس 2010)

عماد موسى ذكى قال:


> لا أستطيع شكرك حبيبى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



*مرسى لمرورك دة بفضل صلواتكم وحبكم
*​


----------



## بولا وديع (17 مارس 2010)

*مرسى ياجماعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم *



 

 

​


----------



## بولا وديع (3 أبريل 2010)

*مرسى ياجماعة انا هحاول اكمل المكتبة 
هنزل شرايط تانية 

المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام
*​


----------



## بولا وديع (14 أبريل 2010)

*1,907 مشاهدة

فين الردود بقى انا مستنى ياجماعة انا بجد زعلان


*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2010)

*مجهود أكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود فوق الممتاز يا بولا 
تسلم ايدك 
شكرا ليك على المجموعه الرائعه
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## بولا وديع (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرسى ياجماعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
 ويعوضكم خير 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين *​


----------

